# Brompton 50T to 44T



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

Just done the mod on my S3L as I was finding 3rd a little tall. Im so impressed with the modular engineering on this bike. I think this will be the icing on the cake of what I believe is the best bike I have ever owned.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2020)

macp said:


> Just done the mod on my S3L as I was finding 3rd a little tall. Im so impressed with the modular engineering on this bike. I think this will be the icing on the cake of what I believe is the best bike I have ever owned.



Swapped all mine and Mrs Tenkay's Brommies to 44T. Means I can get all the way to the Pub at the top of the hill without climbing off


----------



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Swapped all mine and Mrs Tenkay's Brommies to 44T. Means I can get all the way to the Pub at the top of the hill without climbing off



Not done a proper run yet but intending it tomorrow for my normal commute. Hoping its going to make a usable difference.


----------



## Chris S (29 Nov 2020)

I don't think you could fail to notice a 12% reduction in gearing. A 10% reduction in gearing on my Raleigh 3-speed made it a completely different bike. Not only does it go uphill easier but I now spend most of my time in third gear instead of second. I now have to freewheel downhill but the rest of the time it's actually quicker.


----------



## Gunk (29 Nov 2020)

Living in Oxford, where it is reasonably flat, I did the opposite, 44T to 50T, it flies now!


----------



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> Living in Oxford, where it is reasonably flat, I did the opposite, 44T to 50T, it flies now!


To be fair Cheshire is also generally quite flat just not my route . I can always reverse it if I dont get on with it.


----------



## mitchibob (29 Nov 2020)

macp said:


> To be fair Cheshire is also generally quite flat just not my route . I can always reverse it if I dont get on with it.


I think you're fine going for a 44T in Cheshire. There are definitely some lumps. Oxford, it'd have to be the 54T though ;-)


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Nov 2020)

I struggled with the 50T and changed to the 44T. They should make it as standard.


----------



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I struggled with the 50T and changed to the 44T. They should make it as standard.


Its a tough gear 3rd with a 50T I was only really using it downhill on a smooth flat or with a tail wind. I consider myself in relatively good condition too.


----------



## mitchibob (29 Nov 2020)

macp said:


> Its a tough gear 3rd with a 50T I was only really using it downhill on a smooth flat or with a tail wind. I consider myself in relatively good condition too.



I thought it was so that you could still pedal going downhill to reduce the rattling?

For London, the M3L 50T BromptonBikeHire rentals are pretty bang on. A friend got one for the Urban Hill Climb last year (wont comment on his time or how he looked crossing the finish line).


----------



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

mitchibob said:


> I thought it was so that you could still pedal going downhill to reduce the rattling?


What is this rattle of which you speak 

Seriously though unless I have just tuned it out mine dont rattle ?


----------



## mitchibob (29 Nov 2020)

macp said:


> What is this rattle of which you speak
> 
> Seriously though unless I have just tuned it out mine dont rattle ?


I think the 3 speed perhaps rattles less than 2 or 6 speed, as I suspect it comes from the chain tensioner that has sprockets that move between the gears, and when not pedalling, they rattle more. Whereas the 3 speed, the sprockets on the chain tensioner don't have to move side to side, so one rattle apex removed. It's a guess though.


----------



## macp (29 Nov 2020)

mitchibob said:


> I think the 3 speed perhaps rattles less than 2 or 6 speed, as I suspect it comes from the chain tensioner that has sprockets that move between the gears, and when not pedalling, they rattle more. Whereas the 3 speed, the sprockets on the chain tensioner don't have to move side to side, so one rattle apex removed. It's a guess though.


Makes sense from an engineering point of view.


----------



## 12boy (30 Nov 2020)

Well, here's a different approach. Mine has a 14 tooth sprocket for winter and a 13 for summer and 38 and 58 tooth chainrings. This is with the SA SRF3 3 speed hub. I rarely use the 38, but when climbing steep and long it is a godsend. This a greasy finger shift set up. With. the 58 and the 14 I get 50, 67 and 89 gear inches, good for most situations I encounter. The 38 yields 33, 44 and 58. 
However I like low cadence riding so this works well for me. In the summer the SA rear wheel is exchanged for a bikegang 3 speed with 11, 14 and 17 tooth sprockets which is a liitle lighter. Lot of muck in the winter and the chain tensioner for the SA is a little easier to keep clean. But what ever set up I have, if I could only have one bike it would be my gnarly little Brompton. It is fun to change it around though.


----------



## macp (30 Nov 2020)

First ride into work this morning and yes its good. I have three very usable gears now and not 2 plus the occasional 1


----------



## Kell (30 Nov 2020)

I tried it on my 6-speed (50T to 44T) as I have a hell of a hill to get up on my way home.

I could always do it, but it felt like it was unecessarily hard.

Unfortunately it meant that it compromised the top end too much. Perhaps I’d just got used to the cadence, but I was spinning out too easily in sixth.

So I changed it back. It was good to try it, but ultimately didn’t work for me. As you say though, cheap enough mod to give it a try. 

Hardly ridden it this year since March though. Just one 19 mile for the Ride London remote event.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Dec 2020)

I fitted a 44T to my M6R, but found that my two most-used gears went from being 3 and 4 to being 4 and 5.
I soon tired of continual double shifts.
Having said that, I think a 50/44 double would be a great touring setup. Assuming we can ever go touring again...


----------



## 12boy (1 Dec 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> Assuming we can ever go touring again...


We will prevail and this will pass. Perhaps we can do better with the next pandemics.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I struggled with the 50T and changed to the 44T. They should make it as standard.


It can come as standard if you specify that option. Mine did.


----------

